

My version of youtube instant - kqueue
http://primepie.com/

======
beaumartinez
As far as I can discern, it almost exactly duplicates YouTube's search except
it loads results on the same page and is a little faster (but not _instant_ ).

------
evo_9
Yeah I think this is how it should work too - aka a list of results not just
one semi-random video. Nothing against the other solution but this is actually
useful versus a novelty.

Nice job.

~~~
simonista
Yeah, but there's something pretty compelling about having the video start
playing as soon as you start typing. I agree with a comment in the previous
thread that all the other implementation needs is a 'next video' button or key
combo.

------
michaelhart
It would be awesome if clicking the videos would open an embed on the right
side of the browser, and optionally, auto-start the first video.

Great job :)

~~~
kqueue
Added the embed part. Thanks for your feedback! :)

------
yread
Cool but I see

function(a,b){return new c.fn.init(a,b)}

as a description of a lot of videos.

~~~
kqueue
fixed. thanks for pointing it out.

------
code_duck
That's more what I expected when I clicked on the 'original'. I think a 3x4
layout would be more user friendly, I might add.

------
paul9290
TO coder how many searches are for music videos or artist names; majority?

------
gprx100
This is awesome stuff.

------
bcrawl
I like it

